# policia brutality



## Nelco (Jan 24, 2011)

If you seen another traveler getting the beat down by a cop...what would you do?


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, maybe not kick the cop's ass, but pull the cop off of him, etc.
If I'm not mistaken, cops have to obey all the same laws we do, and they're definitely in the wrong beating another.

This was a pretty interesting post that had to bring me around to actually consider it. Authority vs. What's right, etc.
If this happened in front of me prior to this question, I'd definitely be one of those, "I dunno," guys. :S


----------



## dahllia (Jan 28, 2011)

probly make a destraction make sure he looks and run... to at least get him to stop 
or throw a rock at him or his car or somthing to stop it


----------



## Nelco (Jan 28, 2011)

dahllia said:


> probly make a destraction make sure he looks and run... to at least get him to stop
> or throw a rock at him or his car or somthing to stop it



Ha! Ha! I'd be down to throw rocks.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a stupid fucking post.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 31, 2011)

BrainDeadUnit said:


> If I'm not mistaken, cops have to obey all the same laws we do, and they're definitely in the wrong beating another.


 
Where the fuck are you from?


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nelco said:


> Ha! Ha! I'd be down to throw rocks.


 
Let's see your "direct action", then!


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 1, 2011)

if you have a cell phone with video recording abilities then start recording and try not to be seen by the cop or you might be the next beating victim. make copies of the video and give them to all the local news stations and to the Internal Affairs. DO NOT HAND IT OVER TO A COP UNLESS YOU READ HIS BADGE AND IT SAYS INTERNAL AFFAIRS. getting violent with the cops that are doing the beating is the dumbest thing you can do cause it will get you beat down too as well as giving them a better justification for said violence so they are more likely to get away with it.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 1, 2011)

Interfering at all, even if the cop is completely in the wrong, will get you a charge that will stick. Assaulting a police officer is not a fun charge to have. Plus, it just makes you the next beating victim. If you're really worried, the only thing you can do effectively is to start yelling "Hey, the cops are beating the shit out of this guy!" Assuming you're in a public place with people around who aren't already watching. You still might wind up just being the next person to get beat. Throwing rocks at a cop is retarded and will get you shot; they'll just claim they thought you had a deadly weapon. At the very least, you'll get an assaulting an officer charge.


----------

